#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  8 Position for Oman Drilling Company

## ualsagoff

Dear All,

My Client, a multinational Drilling Company is seeking for people to join their project in Middle East. The requirements are as follow:

DRILLING SUPERINTENDENT (code :Big Grin: S)

Experience:
-	10 years in similar position
-	6 years in Drilling Industry experience
-	Degree/Diploma in Science/Engineering with fluency in English language

Qualification
-	Leadership
-	Problem solving
-	Commercial minded

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for the Drilling Rig Operation for Rigs assigned to him.
	Liaise with operator CONTRACT HOLDER on every day basis and plan for the operation activities in advance.
	Responsible for the maintenance of the Rig and equipment.
	Responsible for preparing the Annual Maintenance program of his Rigs.
	Responsible for the safety of his Rigs.
	Responsible for HSEQ of his Rigs.
	Responsible for authorizing MR from Rig.
	Responsible for running rig within budget.

Competencies
	IWCF at Supervisors level
	Stuck Pipe Prevention
	 Drilling To Limit  Workshop 
	Drilling HSE Workshop
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguisher
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Lead assessor (Internal Audit).
	Desert Drilling Skill.
	Other Operator specific training.
	Management Training.
	STOP


DRILLER (code: DRL)

Experience:
-	6 years in similar position especially in Drilling Industry
-	Fluent in English

Qualifications:

-	Ability to demonstrate to the crew company procedures
-	Role model in setting a good example, and ensuring compliance with safe work practices

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for physically carrying out the drilling operation on rig under the supervision of Night Tool Pushers
	Responsible to maintain records of drilling and servicing operations 
	Responsible for the safety of all drilling crew working under him
	Liaises with other third party contractors
	Responsible for maintaining tally and dimensional sketch of all down hole equipment 
	Responsible for maintaining casing tally . 
	Responsible for maintaining all drilling equipments under him 
	Responsible for Well Control
	Train or arrange for training of crew
	Encourage team working and coaching behavior 
	Carries out TBT

Competencies:
	IWCF at Supervisors level.
	Stuck Pipe Prevention
	Drilling HSE Workshop
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguisher
	Permit To Work
	Basic First Aid
	Supervising Safety
	Gas Tester
	Top Drive Course ( Rig specific )
	Other Operator specific training
	STOP
	Ability to coach, motivate and manage employees 


DRILLING ENGINEER (code: DE)

Experience:
-	8 Years similar position and 5 years in Drilling Industry
-	Degree in Engineering with fluent English

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for assisting Manager (Drilling) in Tendering for contracts within the Middle East
	Liaise with Rig Managers for incentive operation.
	Responsible for Drilling Engineering Section
	Responsible for preparing reports on Rigs & activities.
	Assist Manager (Drilling) and Drilling Superintendent in day-to-day operation of the Rigs. 
	Assist Drilling Superintendent in cost control of Rigs.
	Responsible for technical input to Rig Managers.
	Liaise with operator regarding Drilling Engineering. 

Competencies:
	IWCF at Supervisors level.
	Stuck Pipe Prevention
	 Drilling To Limit  Workshop
	Drilling HSE Workshop
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguisher
	Lead assessor (Internal Audit).
	Management Training.
	Other Operator specific training.
	Attend oil industry seminars.
	STOP

CHIEF MECHANIC (code: CM)

Experience:
-	8 years in similar position and 10 years in Drilling Industry
-	Mechanical Engineering Degree with fluent English

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for the day-to-day maintenance of all mechanical and hydraulics equipment of rig
	Responsible for planning preventive maintenance of all mechanical and hydraulics equipment on rig
	Responsible to ensure that all mechanical and hydraulic equipment are safe on rig
	Raise MR for consumables and spares for his rig and to maintain adequate stock.
	Responsible for QHSE of crew working under him. 
	Responsible for keeping all historical records of his equipment like engines / generators, etc.
	Carries out TBT.

Competencies
	Overhauling and maintenance training in Caterpillar Engine
	Top Drive maintenance course (Rig specific)
	Hydraulics related training course
	Permit To Work
	Basic First Aid 
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguishers
	HSE Induction
	Gas Tester
	STOP

Rig Manager (code: RM)

Experience:
-	5 year in similar postion
-	Degree in Engineering with fluent English
Qualifications:
	Strong Leadership
	Problem solving
	Excellent safety record  
	Ability to handle any kind of problem on the rig and willingness to hands dirty in peak times
	Ability to coach and motivate staff

Responsibilities:
	Manage day-to-day operations of the Rig
	Liaise with Operator Drilling Supervisor for incentive operation.
	Responsible for HSE & Q on the Rig 
	Responsible for preparing reports on Rigs & activities.
	Assist Drilling Superintendent in day-to-day operation of the Rigs. 
	Assist General Manager (Drilling) and Drilling Superintendent in cost control of Rigs.
	Responsible for technical input to Drilling Superintendent.
	Liaise with operator Drilling Supervisor regarding Drilling Engineering. 
	Supervises Rig Move , all drilling activities on the Rig
	Handle personnel issues 
	Manages various interface of Operators and other third party contractors

Competencies
	IWCF at Supervisors level.
	Stuck Pipe Prevention
	Drilling HSE Workshop
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguisher
	Permit To Work
	Basic First Aid
	Gas Tester
	Interior Driving
	Top Drive Course ( Rig specific )
	Other Operator specific training.
	Attend oil industry seminars.
	STOP

NIGHT TOOL PUSHER (code: NTP)
Experience:
-	8 years in similar position with Drilling Industry
-	Fluent English

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for operations during the night time
	Responsible for any other works delegated to him by the Rig Manager
	Manages the various interfaces with other 3rd party contractors
	Responsible for HSE & Q of the rig during night
	Release Drillers on brake whenever required 


	Responsible for maintaining records of casing  / tubular , Bit , Ton Mile , Fishing Tools  Cross Overs, and other drilling equipments / spares at site
	Carries out TBT.
	Train workers in job duties, safety procedures and company policies 
	Prepare daily production and other reports

Competencies
	IWCF at Supervisors level.
	Stuck Pipe Prevention
	Drilling HSE Workshop
	Supervising Safety
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguisher
	Permit To Work
	Basic First Aid
	Gas Tester
	Interior Driving
	Top Drive Course ( Rig specific )
	Other Operator specific training.
	STOP
	Ability to coach, motivate and manage employees

CHIEF ELECTRICIAN (code: CE)

Experience:
-	8 Years in similar position and 6 Years in Drilling Industry
-	Electrical Engineering Degree with fluent English

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for maintaining all electrical equipment on the rig
	Responsible for planning for preventive maintenance of all electrical equipment on rig
	Responsible for recording / maintaining historical data of rig equipments
	To ensure that all electrical equipment are safe to work with site
	Responsible for QHSE of crew working under him. 
	Raise MR for consumables and spares for his equipment 
	Carries out TBT.

Competencies
	SCR maintenance training course
	Permit To Work
	Basic First Aid 
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguishers
	HSE Induction
	Gas Tester
	STOP


 ELECTRICIAN (code: ELEC)

Experience:
-	3 years in similar position with experience in Drilling Industry
-	Electrical Engineering Degree with fluent English 

Responsibilities:
	Responsible for maintaining all electrical equipment on the rig
	Responsible for preventive maintenance of all electrical equipment on rig
	Responsible for recording / maintaining historical data of rig equipments
	To ensure that all electrical equipment are safe to work with site
	Responsible for QHSE . 
	Responsible to keep stock position of consumables to assist Chief Electrician to raise MR for consumables and spares for rig equipment 
	Responsible to read and interpret electrical, architectural and mechanical diagram, drawings or specifications to determine wiring layouts for new or existing installations. 
	Carries out TBT.

Competencies:
	SCR maintenance training course
	Basic First Aid 
	H2S Awareness & Escape
	Self Contained Breathing Apparatus
	Basic Fire Extinguishers
	HSE Induction
	Gas Tester
	STOP


PLEASE SEND YOUR RESUME TO umar.assegaf@monroeconsulting.com and cc to energy@monroeconsulting.co.idSee More: 8 Position for Oman Drilling Company

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

Ashraf Ahmed Zaki Ibrahim Ali El-Khouli
Email : ashraf_elkholy2001@yahoo.com
Certified by International Examination Board for Occupational Health & Safety in London (NEBOSH)
International Train the Trainer Course / Aberdeen  UK (Three months)
International Train the Trainer Course / Pau - France (Two Months)
Total Quality Management Diploma
Member of R.T.I.T.B. (Route Transporting Industry Training Board / UK)
Current Position HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company)
Previous Position: VEGAS (Operator Company) HSE MANAGER 
16 years Total HSE/QA Experience 
Total Oilfield Experience 20 years on Drilling Rigs, Offices & with Operator companies.
(Land rigs, Jackup, Semi, DP, Tender, Platform  Dry Docks)

P E R S O N A L   D A T A

Date of birth		: 20/12/1968
Mobile			: 0020169438738
Home			: 0020553947547
Nationality		: Egyptian. 
Address		: Hadayek ElHaram  Bawabet Khofo  Gardenia Street  22 G
Passport No.		: 770113
Qualifications 	: Bachelor of commerce June-1990 TQM Diploma.
Language 		: Arabic & English (Written & Oral) both very good.


	From July 2005 till now work as Regional Safety Training Coach then promoted to Regional Training & Development Manager in Dubai office, but due to the financial recession the company had to close our Dubai office, Lay off all the employees & move me temporary to Libya as HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company) to help to nationalise the local HSE Supervisor to HSE Manager position.
	From Dec-2003 to July 2005 HSE Manager with VEGAS (Operator Company) Oil& Gas company in Cairo.
	From Jan 1994 to Dec 2003 HSE Advisor/Supervisor/Manager with Transocean (Drilling Company).
	From October 1990 till Jan 1994 with Santa Fe in different drilling positions.


GENERAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBITIES FOR THE ABOVE MENTIONED POSITIONS:

HSE/QA Manager:
	Prepare Journey Management System.
	Submit tenders for various clients.
	Responsible for preparation of bridging (interface) documents.
	Responsible and accountable for the implementation and maintenance of the contract Quality Management System and Contract HSE Management System in full compliance with Contract requirements.
	Advising, guiding and motivating staff and line management on HSEQ activities.
	Responsible for organizing HSEQ training for all staff and maintaining accurate real time records.
	Ensuring that all staff are familiar with the fundamental operational system and have ready access to the procedures describing the Quality and HSE Management System.
	Operating an internal audit program utilizing qualified personnel independent of the area being audited to determine the effective application of the Quality and HSE Management System and operate effective close out of the deficiencies.
	Provide oversight and auditing to assure adherence with implementation of company policies and applicable regulation.
	Undertake weekly HSE project audit ensuring follow-up and rectification of detected irregularities.
	Responsible for all HSE reporting, incident/accident investigation, follow-up and close out.
	Conducting root cause analysis in a business process using TRIPOD.
	Experience of implementing system around Emergency & Response and crisis Management. 
	Operation & application of HSEMS.
	Provide HSEQ leadership and direction to other less experienced personnel.
	Track and monitor applicable regulations and assure compliance.
	Provide support and advice to Management, Supervisors and Operations personnel on matters related to HSE.
	Enhance the coordination and management of HSE with the Management team to achieve HSE Goals and Objectives in accordance with strict contractual HSE requirements. A strong liaison and interface with Client and Contractors HSE Personnel.
	Write regular HSE reports for Corporate Safety Manager highlighting trends and possible exposures, deployment and training of staff and incidents of significance.
	Act as the HSE representative at weekly client meeting to provide input on compliance and progress.
	Review and provide applications for various work permits for specific project activities, ensuring activities are coordinated and that safety compliance is monitored by safety officers.
	Ensure the site medical facility providing services for the treatment of injury and illness, first-aid training of staff and regular inspections of camp and site facilities.
	Development & execution of health and safety plan.
	Work closely with client personnel to ensure alignment of strategies across the operations to ensure the entire client requirements are met.
	Engage in all the principal HSE tasks including training, planning, program development, auditing, risk assessment, coaching etc.
	Develop and implement safety awareness and safety incentive program to motivate staff and increase safety awareness.
	Manage the training, organizational development and competence assurance functions, implementing the relevant Group policies and procedures relative to these functions.
	Liaison between Dubai, UK and Overseas companies with regards to training and competence matters.
	Liaise with external agencies and training providers ensuring compliance with industry and statutory requirements with respect to training, organizational development and competency.
	Manage the training function so that training outcomes are formally evaluated with a measured change in performance being indicated.
	Manage the training function ensuring that a comprehensive evaluation is undertaken to establish the need for either internal training courses, where adequate expertise is available, or external training is provided. 
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Ensure that the functions of training and development and competence assurance are fully integrated to complement each other both offshore and onshore
	Provide input as requested into the Group Safety Policy, and ensure its implementation by themselves and employees under their direct authority.
	Be familiar with their role as identified in the Emergency Response Procedures and ensure staff under their direct supervision is fully trained to deal with such an emergency.
	Establish preferred supplier agreements with external training providers and ensure cost effective training solutions are established.
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Where required as Action Party, close out Actions in a timely manner.
	Maintain a well trained, efficient and motivated team.
	Ensure personnel under their control have sufficient information and knowledge to carry out their responsibilities.
	Carry out competence assessment and performance appraisals for department staff.
	Maintain departments performance at a level that satisfies all internal and client audits.
	Ensure compliance to all relevant Group management systems and where applicable client procedures.
	To review the operational skills training programme on a regular basis and recommend changes where required.
	In liaison with the Area Manager, Rig Managers and HR department to identify training requirements for prospective and current employees.
	To assist in establishing internal training courses and, where appropriate, provide training and tutorial support.
	Prepare Training Matrix, plan training with training provider.
	Discuss courses content with the training providers.
	Prepare succession plans for training.
	Prepare nationalization plans for long term contract.
	Setup fast track program for newly graduated engineers & any experience employee have potential for promotion.
	Establish Gap analysis report with regard to the training & HSE Issue


P R O F E S S I O N A L   T R A I N I N G   &  S K I L L S

	International Train the Trainer / Aberdeen  UK  (Three months)
	Rig safety training coach development course.
	Instructional Techniques / Basic oilfield technology.
	Forklift operator & instructor / Banks-man / Slinger / Rigging instructor (OPITO Approved)
	Working at height instructor / Manual handling instructor / Slips, trips & falls instructor.
	COSHH Safety instructor / HP Wash-down operation instructor.
	Delivering HSE Support (Management of HSE Risks, Incident investigation & loss causation, Communication & Coaching skills).
	Microsoft word, excel & power point in Aberdeen.
	Major Emergency Management course in Aberdeen.
	Train the Trainer (Fall ProtectionConfined Space EntryPermit To Work)  course in France Pau.
	Scaffolding appreciation & inspection In RGIT center in Aberdeen  Scotland
	Cherry picker (using for casing jobs or any other working in height places) Training from Scotland.
	Water Jetting Association covering HP jetting & requirements of the Code of Practice & Standards.
	Advanced safety audit from BP Company.
	 Fire Prevention & Fire Fighting on board offshore.
	 Personal Survival Techniques, Search & Rescue on board offshore units.
	 Emergency response team member.
	 Helicopter R/T  & Helicopter Landing officer (HLO) & GMDSS.
	 Incident investigation.
	Professional software & hardware maintenance & assembly PC computer hardware.
	Able to write 50 words per minute on the computer keyboard

M O R E   C O U R S E S   C O M P L E T E D

	Induction, Safety, Fire watch, Hand Injury, Forklift Safety, Elementary First aid, Confined Space I & II, Hazards Materials, Permit To Work, Fall Protection I & II, Man-riding Tugger, Ladder, You Have the Power, Pathogen.
	DOS, Windows, Word, Excel, Power Point, Some idea about visual basic & C programming.

R E F E R E N C E S
 Ready for travel.
 Further details can be supplied on request.	

Kind Regards, 
Ashraf Elkhouli
HSE/QA Manager 
Mobile	: 0020169438738
International NEBOSH  Certified / London - UK
International Certified Trainer / Aberdeen  UK & France

----------

